# Basement sump pump for laundry, in Canada eh.



## plumber666 (Sep 19, 2010)

Left my code book at work, how do you size a sump pump with a 2" outlet for drainage calcs? It's a pretty stock standard residential unit. I'm pretty sure it doesn't matter what dumps into it, cause it's pumped. Only put a couple of these things in ever, love it when former students come over and play "Stump the Teacher".


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

I use these...
http://www.libertypumps.com/Products/Category/SubCategory/Product/?p=20&s=8&c=15

2" standpipe right to the inlet.:thumbup:

It hold 5 gallons and pumps 45 gpm with 10' of head...
So it hold up well to the 17-18 gpm a washer discharges...


----------



## RW Plumbing (Aug 16, 2010)

Here in WI, you have to size based on the DFU's going into the crock. Then you convert that to GPM, and size the crock accordingly. Then you have to figure the pump based on a 20 second run time. (enough liquid for the pump to run for at least 20 seconds). The pump depends on how big of a crock you put in, and what you have going into it. 

The discharge value is the GPM your pump is rated for based in the vertical head pressure you have. Hopefully that helps.


----------



## futz (Sep 17, 2009)

plumber666 said:


> Left my code book at work, how do you size a sump pump with a 2" outlet for drainage calcs? It's a pretty stock standard residential unit. I'm pretty sure it doesn't matter what dumps into it, cause it's pumped. Only put a couple of these things in ever, love it when former students come over and play "Stump the Teacher".


I usually give my requirements to the "pump experts" at the supplier and let them tell me what I need. If they don't know they'll call the rep (or give you his number) and he can figure it out.

I put in a tiny Hydromatic 118-5 today. Didn't bother having anyone size it. It's perfect for the one sink I'm draining into it. Sits in the cabinet beside the sink.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

futz said:


> I put in a tiny Hydromatic 118-5 today. Didn't bother having anyone size it. It's perfect for the one sink I'm draining into it. Sits in the cabinet beside the sink.


I hope you pulled out that silly little strainer they have in the inlet to the bucket they put on them Hydromatic units...:laughing:

Somebody was drawing deeply on the glass pipe when they designed that...:whistling2:


----------



## futz (Sep 17, 2009)

Redwood said:


> I hope you pulled out that silly little strainer they have in the inlet to the bucket they put on them Hydromatic units...:laughing:
> 
> Somebody was drawing deeply on the glass pipe when they designed that...:whistling2:


Are they a service problem? :laughing: I never paid much attention to it while I was putting things together today. The instructions say to clean it monthly or some ridiculous thing. Of course we know it'll NEVER get cleaned, ever, until it clogs.

I have to go back for a couple little detail things (and to collect some $$$). Think I may yoink it out then.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

futz said:


> Are they a service problem? :laughing: I never paid much attention to it while I was putting things together today. The instructions say to clean it monthly or some ridiculous thing. Of course we know it'll NEVER get cleaned, ever, until it clogs.
> 
> I have to go back for a couple little detail things (and to collect some $$$). Think I may yoink it out then.


Absolutely! On a kitchen sink they will rapidly clog with small bits of food that go down the drain, and on a utility sink with a washer draining into it they clog with lint. The strainer is way finer than anything I would ever consider putting on a drain line. In many cases you would be lucky to see it go a month. When you pull it out you'll se what I mean...

Fortunately removal is easy with just pulling the screws out of the cover and tossing the strainer being all you have to do. They are a lot more fun when the sink is full of water and not draining...:laughing:


----------



## Don The Plumber (Feb 14, 2010)

Those sumps are nice, I just don't like the fact that they have to be vented. Not always an easy task, as far as cost effective.
Right on about that screen. I use the Little Giant, which is almost the same, looks wise, as the Liberty, & I always remove that screen too. Learned that the hard way. Not very many though around here, I do maybe 2 a year, if that.


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

I like the Liberty Pump basin that Redwood posted a link for. The most common problem with pumps is the switch going bad, and the other boxes is a pain in the arse to open up to change the switch. Liberty mad an access door with an easy to remove switch.


----------



## markb (Jun 11, 2009)

Don The Plumber said:


> Those sumps are nice, I just don't like the fact that they have to be vented. Not always an easy task, as far as cost effective.


You are allowed to use a cheap mechanical vent to vent these units. Works fine.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

markb said:


> You are allowed to use a cheap mechanical vent to vent these units. Works fine.


Nope! No way!

The bucket is a sealed container and a mechanical vent only allows air to enter so the waste water will not enter the bucket.


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

Aww come on Redwood, do not be hard on the guy. Mechanical vents are the answer to every hacks problems.


----------



## Don The Plumber (Feb 14, 2010)

SewerRatz said:


> Aww come on Redwood, do not be hard on the guy. Mechanical vents are the answer to every hacks problems.


 Your just brave enough to say that now, cuz TM is gone:yes:


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

I think "in theory" it would still easily drain into the sealed container. Plumbing drains are not designed to run 100% full. 

Is it a good idea. NOPE.

I cannot imagine anyone has ever been afraid to post here.:blink:

I might get a mean response and cry:blink:


----------



## plumber666 (Sep 19, 2010)

Maybe my question wasn't clear enough. How many drainage fixture units are assigned to these things for calculating drain pipe size? It'll be dumping into a 3" pipe that has a bathroom group on it already, so I know I'm covered, I just thought one of you wiseguys might know the answer. Or maybe I should wander over to a drywallers forum and ask the real brainiacs. :blink:


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

I had another plumber from our company working with me one day that I left installing a Liberty 405 pump where the standpipe for the washer was directly into the side inlet, the vent and discharge were supposed to come out of the top.

I was off working on a couple of other jobs when he finished and tried it out. Every time the washer went to drain the standpipe filled and overflowed the 2" standpipe. Instead of venting out of the top port on the bucket he had vented the standpipe line tying in just before the inlet to the bucket.:laughing:

Once he got back on track and listened to me venting out of the top it worked quite well. It may work in a low flow application. But with the full force of the washer discharge it didn't do well.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

plumber666 said:


> Maybe my question wasn't clear enough.


You are right! :laughing:


----------



## Don The Plumber (Feb 14, 2010)

I put an AAV on a Little Giant above ground sump, & pump kit, at my rental unit, temporarily, until I got time to go back & run a vent. This was connected to double comp laundry tub, with washer discharge into tub.
What happened was the pump would short cycle, due to build up of pressure in sump. Pump would discharge water, shut off, then went right back on, & then kept going on & off, until I relieved the air pressure. That was just my experience, that solidified the need for a vent. The excess pressure was enough to keep triggering pressure switch on pump, but for some reason did not break trap seal.:no:

Sorry I can't help you with sizing, but whenever I do a job like this, the supply house I buy the pump from, answers all my questions. Sizing, max. head pressure, voltage info ect........


----------



## markb (Jun 11, 2009)

Redwood said:


> Nope! No way!
> 
> The bucket is a sealed container and a mechanical vent only allows air to enter so the waste water will not enter the bucket.


(Edited after reading posts above)

I have only installed these on laundry tubs without washing machines. I guess the check-vent would cause problems with the washing machine discharge


----------



## markb (Jun 11, 2009)

plumber666 said:


> Left my code book at work, how do you size a sump pump with a 2" outlet for drainage calcs? It's a pretty stock standard residential unit. I'm pretty sure it doesn't matter what dumps into it, cause it's pumped. Only put a couple of these things in ever, love it when former students come over and play "Stump the Teacher".


I don't have my book with me, but I here it is along the lines of 51.7 FU / liter per second of discharge.


----------

